#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Старописьменный монгольский >  > > >  >  >  Названия монгольских букв

## Мингалаба

Встретил в монгольском словаре несколько названий графических элементов монгольской письменности: ацаг, орхица, гэдэс, шилбэ. 
Есть полный список, но не понятна транскрипция ( http://www.linguamongolia.com/The%20...n%20Script.pdf ).
Могут ли знатоки помочь с русской транскрипцией монгольских названий этого списка?

----------

Вадим Асадулин (26.12.2012), лесник (26.12.2012)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Рога, хвосты... Спасибо за ссылку!

----------


## Кунсанг

Нуруу – спина, позвоночный столб,
Шуд – зуб,
Титим – корона,
Шилбэ – кость,
Эвэр – рога,
Гэдэс – живот,
Орхиц – (косичка?) откидная направо,

----------

Вадим Асадулин (26.12.2012)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> Орхиц – (косичка?) откидная направо,


Орхица - Дословно: "Буква, которая пишется отдельно от слова". Конечные буквы а, э.

----------


## Мингалаба

> Нуруу – спина, позвоночный столб,
> Шуд – зуб,
> Титим – корона,
> Шилбэ – кость,
> Эвэр – рога,
> Гэдэс – живот,
> Орхиц – (косичка?) откидная направо,


Спасибо Кунсанг. А можно продолжить список? Я не могу сопоставить транскрипцию этого списка с той, что в словаре.
8 - Цацлага - оторванный хвостик
9 - .... - левая орхица
10 - Эртегер сюгюл - перевёрнутый хвост?
11 - Хумс - коготь
12 - ...

----------


## Кунсанг

Нуруу или Гол– позвоночный столб или костяк,
Ацаг или Шуд – зуб,
Титим – корона,
Шилбэ или урт шуд – кость или длинный зубчик,
Эвэр – рога,
Гэдэс – живот,
Орхиц – откидная направо,
Цацлага – откидная оторванная,
Урагшилаа – передняя или левая откидная,
Эртгэр суул - изогнутый хвост,
Хумс – коготь,
Одой суул – мелкий хвостик,
Багвар – закрытая курильница (чашка),
Бага орхиц – малая откидная,
Гэзэг – косичка,
Цег – знак препинания,
Дусал – точка,
Хонгор – овраг, буерак,
Дусалта хонгор – овраг с каплей (точкой),
Битуу – замкнутый,
Санжитай шилбэ – кость с петлей или подвеской?, 
Ангархай багвар – открытая курильница или чашка,
Босго шилбэ –  кость с подъемом,
Ац – рогатка,
Эртгэр шилбэ – изогнутая кость,
Сулжмэл шилбэ – скрещенная кость,
Сулжмэл суул – скрещенный хвост,
Гохтой шилбэ- кость с крюком,
Сэчиг – гребешок,
Санжи- петля, подвесок,
Гох – крюк,
Сэтэрхий – разорванный,
Нум – лук, 
Солбимал – скрещенное,
Завж – уголки рта.

----------

Вадим Асадулин (28.12.2012)

----------


## Мингалаба

> 


Кунсанг, не знаю как благодарить. Спасибо. Я направлял этот вопрос в Иволгинский дацан, но оттуда почему то не ответили. 

У меня есть продолжение. 
И в монгольском, и в маньчжурском словарях есть упоминания о неких 34-х календарных духах. В словаре Ивана Захарова все маньчжурские духи (эньдури) пронумерованы. Маньчжуры тоже писали с помощью монгольских "рогов и копыт". В списке монгольских графических элементов 35 пунктов (не считая Нуруу - 34). Из этого совпадения я предположил, что могла существовать традиция эзотерического трактования элементов старомонгольской письменности. 
Хотелось бы узнать, не встречал ли кто в трактатах по монгольской буддийской астрологии какие нибудь абстрактные проекции графических элементов?

----------


## Кунсанг

Старомонгольский это несколько видоизмененный и подстроенный под нужды монголов уйгурский вид письма. Он тоже куда-то корнями уходит. Уходит в сирийское письмо, а оно в арамейское. А то оказывается из финикийского. http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Старомонгольское_письмо

В финикийском http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Финикийское_письмо есть трактовка знаков, но обычная не имеющая отношения к другим сферам богов, духов или подобного.

----------

Вадим Асадулин (28.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (28.12.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

А так любой символизм можно наложить на любое явление наверно. Что угодно связать с чем угодно, если внимательно отнестись. Вот про буузы монголка недавно рассказала, что бууза символизирует юрту. Ее открытый верх это дымоход юрты. Наполненность мясом это дом полная чаша, другое не запомнил, что-то еще говорила. Есть легенда как одни плохо настроенные китайцы угостили большого тибетского Учителя Его Святейшество Кармапу или другого Учителя в древности буузами с черными мыслями. Что тесто буузы это одеяние монаха, а мясо есть сам монах и что потом если бы он поел их они бы стали разносить сплетни что Учитель съел своих учеников в виде бууз. Что-то подобное. Но Учитель разгадав их нехороший символизм через ясновидение, вознес другое благопожелание и в конце сказал пусть это станет любимым кушаньем всех лам. Похоже что это пожелание сбылось в Бурятии.

----------


## Мингалаба

Спасибо, но мне кажется, что надо искать продолжение темы в некоей маньчжурской тантре.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Спасибо, но мне кажется, что надо искать продолжение темы в некоей маньчжурской тантре.


Маньчжурская тантра???

----------


## Мингалаба

Пишут, что император Нурхаци считал себя воплощением Маньчжушри и гипотеза финикийского происхождения письменности вряд ли была совместима с его мировоззрением.

----------

